# Sharp Carousel Microwave/convection Oven



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

In my RV i have one of these but unsure of the convection side of things.

Can anyone enlighten me as to how it differs from conventional oven please?


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

RR said:


> In my RV i have one of these but unsure of the convection side of things.
> Can anyone enlighten me at to how it differs from conventional oven please?


Give me 10 minutes!  
Wifey used to work for Sharp before they made her redundant. She was the residant "expert" on the use of the Carousell.
I'll E Mail her for the 'sp'


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Bit longer than 10 minutes but hey, no ones perfect!  ........besides, I suddenly realised it was radio 4 time.


Anyway, the following is with love from Missus Zaskar  


You can use model as microwave only, electric oven only or a combination of both.

For example cooking a chicken using just microwave power and its comes out looking yuck!!! however use a combination of microwave with the convection side of the oven, you will cook it half the normal time and get a nice crispy skin.

You should also be able to set to various degrees of temp and use just like an ordinary electric oven.

Do they have a manual for this model if not I may be able to help obtain one..let me know the model number..it may not be an exact replacement as sometimes the american model differ from uk ones.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Still need advice please


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

OK.

"In my RV i have one of these but unsure of the convection side of things. Can anyone enlighten me as to how it differs from conventional oven please?"

Yes. It doesn't. Both have a electrically resistive heating element.

If you still need advice, you'd better elaborate on the question, because we have difficulty understanding your difficulty! 

Dave


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I am not sure how to set the cooker on the convection side.

We have a fan assisted oven at home and is it simular?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Standard ovens as found in most kitchens are convection ovens. The elements get hot, the hot air rises and the top of the oven is therefore hotter than the bottom. 

I guess they call it a convection oven to distinguish it from a fan oven where the fan stirs up the hot air so that the whole oven is the same temperature. Fan ovens are more common now, they took over from convection ovens.

The oven you have can work as a microwave to cook quickly and/or a conventional oven to brown things or to cook more slowly. There will be a switch somewhere i'm sure.

G


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

You should be able to download a manual from http://www.sharpusa.com/products/TypeManuals/0,1083,10,00.html?


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Fantastic link SuperK

I have searched and searched and only found threads where others are searching to.

Thank you :wink:


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi RR. We had the same problem as you last year when we moved into our RV. Missus was going nuts and no handbook same as you. We tried all the usual ways of getting a handbook in the states from sharp seems they only store the very latest handbooks and ours was a 1992 model. I went on the American RV forums and asked around and a very nice lady replied and said they had a handbook in their RV for the sharp carousel and she would copy it and send it no charge to us.
Amazingly when it arrived by sheer coincidence and good luck it was for the exact same year and model as we had which saved my bacon.
The oven was so simple to use once her indoors had read the book. Dinners changed overnight into something that resembled what we used to eat. Theres nothing you cant cook in it. Once you have the book and know how long to programme everything your away.
If you need help and want ours photocopied send me a message. I think all the models are pretty similar over the years so our book would probably suffice to give you a grounding on it.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

HELPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have killed it testing it.

I left it on 350 for 80 minutes with nothing in it and half way through the cycle it suddenly died NO POWER like a fuse.

I today had it out and cannot see any fuse to the oven exterior and the socket has power so lost now as to what to do?

I got it out easy on my own but what a struggle to get in back in without doing damage single handed as had to plug it in while holding it up in the air.

This was after getting stuck under the dashboard on the drivers side checking for damp.

It's was on those days :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## 102550 (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi 

If it's any help we have a Sharp Carousel .... model no R-7A85

By the look of your photograph it's the same as yours !

We could post you a copy of Instruction Manual if you like ....if you think

there is a hope of resurrecting it ?



Brian & Julia


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi Brian that would be SO nice of you.

I have PMd you my address.

What a wonderful community motor homers are :wink:


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Dont think its wise to run a convector oven empty. Wife says ours sometimes switches off half way through cooking for some unknown reason.


----------



## 102550 (Jan 20, 2007)

No probs John

Will post to you A.S.A.P

Can't have you and Irina goung hungry on your travels

Cheers Brian


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> This was after getting stuck under the dashboard on the drivers side checking for damp.


Not suprised you got stuck John, with a microwave under your arm, try using a damp meter 8O


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Geo said:


> > This was after getting stuck under the dashboard on the drivers side checking for damp.
> 
> 
> Not suprised you got stuck John, with a microwave under your arm, try using a damp meter 8O


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

